# Most humane/least cruel way to kill fish



## aichepee (Jun 7, 2009)

wack em on the head with a heavy batton type thing till there knocked out. then bleed them.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Bore them to death with a lecture from Jenny Moxham.

Brain spiking or stabbing is pretty quick, & stops the flapping (I mean the fish, not Ms Moxham).


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

some use a spike to the brain, but I find that I end up stabbing the fish 10 times before it stops twitching so I'm against that method. Also, not a fan of clubbing the fish over the head..

I much prefer to cut the gills then snap the head back, breaking the spinal cord and bleeding the fish all in one. You're going to kill it, so theres no real 'humane' way to do it, but this is as quick and effective a method as I've found. Also, helps to reduce the bloodlines in the flesh if you intend to eat it...(which I assume you are if you're killing it)...


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

Cut the throat, hold it tight and give it a realy wash around in the water...
seems to help drain blood from their gills quicker, i geuss this means they die quicker :? also helps with eating quaality


----------



## auskayaks (Apr 6, 2009)

HMM always a bit wary about cutting and bleeding a fish while out on the water, especially from a SOT where the scupper holes tend to make the whole yak one big berley bucket.
Sure some fish do need to be bled but before slicing them with a knife think about what water you are on and what might be in that water. A good fish donger is in my boo the safest option and then into a catch bag.


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

G'day Lapse,

I was amazed to see this thread when I logged on. I've just come in from my barn where I have been turning up a few hardwood 'Priests". These are commonly used by trout anglers for dispatching fish. A sharp blow to the head will instantly kill or stun even quite a large fish. I always apply two or three additional blows to be absolutely certain but I can almost guarantee that the fish won't know anything about those. The first blow seems to always do the trick.

Not trying to drum up business but I'm planning to try listing some of these on Ebay, just to test the water. You don't need anything fancy though. A ten inch (25cm) piece of wooden broom handle works quite well. bore a hole in one end and thread on a shoe lace (like in the attached photo). Make the loop just big enough that you can fit your four fingers through it. This will enable you to swing the priest with considerably greater effect, without it ever slipping from your hand.

Once the fish is 'donged' you can cut its throat and bleed it, confident in the knowledge that the fish won't suffer.

Hope this is of some help.

Cheers,

AndyC


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

AndyC said:


> Not trying to drum up business but I'm planning to try listing some of these on Ebay, just to test the water. You don't need anything fancy though.


 Ya have! I'll take one if the price is right for donging lil bronzies! ;-)

The fastset way to dispatch a fish quickly is with an Iki Jimi spike to the brain. This also prevents lactic acid build up which can taint the flesh, and prevents the fish from buising itself up as it flaps around.










> Cleaning fish tool number two is a sharp screwdriver, knife or "Iky Stick" and is used to kill the fish immediately after capture. Fish left to die or suffocate in a sack or fish bin build up a lot of lactic acid and waste products in the flesh. The fillets from suffocated fish will have a stronger taste and be flaky or soft and mushy. To prevent this the fish is killed instantly by inserting a sharp knife or screwdriver in the spot marked X on the fish head in the fish photo below.
> 
> The blade is angled toward the brain which is in the center of the fish head at the end of the spine. The brain is in line with where the curve of the lateral line of the fish would meet a point behind the fishes eye. It is a bony structure and if the iky tool is wriggled or inserted several times the fish will arch its back momentarily, then go completely limp - never to move again. If it moves you have not hit the spot. When done properly the color floods back into the fish within seconds.
> 
> After killing the fish put it straight into the cooler or chilly bin containing the ice slurry


Failing this drop the fish straight into an ice slurry for a fast humane kill.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I use an Icky - made from an X-tools de-hooker with the hook at the end removed and it sharpened to a spike. Stainless steel and it floats. Keep a cork on the end when not in use.

More info on this topic from earlier post. See
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=20987


----------



## action1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

AndyC sure you don't work for the toolshed? Looks like a sex workers tool kit.....


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Probably the most humane way is straight into a saltwater ice slurry. No chance of missing and they go unconscious almost instantly. It's how the fish farms kill their fish as there are no stress hormones released.


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

action1974 .... Mate,

I suppose we all see what we want to see but, as Freud is alleged to have said "Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar".

I reckon you'd find watching baseball very stimulating!   

Cheers,

AndyC


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Ranger said:


>


I dont suppose anyone has tried this with a flattie? Head plates like cast iron.


----------

